# Experience Credit



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

According to the formula on the experience credit info sheet, my 22 months of full time experience is worth a mind boggling .44 of a point. So... my conclusion is that it would be a waste of time to write a letter and have it signed by my Lt. 

Maybe someone can answer this for me... When the agencies get their CS standings lists, do the lists indicate to the departments which people have full time experience and who are currently on the job?


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

I have whopping 6.5 months part time which equals MUCH less than yours. But I figure anything that separates me from the rest is worth putting down. I can't answer your question but this is how I'm going to approach this.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

VSP Troop said:


> According to the formula on the experience credit info sheet, my 22 months of full time experience is worth a mind boggling .44 of a point. So... my conclusion is that it would be a waste of time to write a letter and have it signed by my Lt.
> 
> Maybe someone can answer this for me... When the agencies get their CS standings lists, do the lists indicate to the departments which people have full time experience and who are currently on the job?


It gives no indication on the list if your a current p/o. Only if you are an emt/vet. Makes sense doesnt it! An emt. makes a better candidate then someone who has done the actual job!Gotta love civil circus.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

HPD104 said:


> It gives no indication on the list if your a current p/o. Only if you are an emt/vet. Makes sense doesnt it! An emt. makes a better candidate then someone who has done the actual job!Gotta love civil circus.


Well I went ahead and produced a letter anyhow. I can't believe that the lists do not indicate those who are FT LEO's.... Ya think that we would at least be worthy of an asterisk next to our names??


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah unless you have 10 years on the job it is not even worth the paperwork because the EMT's and VET's are going to get more points anyway.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Every system is flawed, no matter what it's for. The key is knowing how to work the system to your advantage. Even .44 of a point can make all the difference and is worth the effort.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I've run my share of pre-employment oral boards. I always check each applicant's packet to what he/she has done to prepare him/herself besides coloring a few dots on a saturday morning and dropping a check off at the local hack's office! E.M.T. training, education, auxilary/reserve/special p.o.s/security all carry some weight and I suggest to anyone thinking about a craeer: Do something to set yourself apart from the rest of the pack. All of the aforementioned help except the part about the check. I like finding sh*t on politically connected candidates and beat the bag out of him/her at the board.
As for the E.M.T. status, I got mine in February of 1980 and have continually worked full or part time for 27 years. It's something that I enjoy, have gotten extra points on promotional exams, and it's helped an untold number of citizens and even a few co-workers. Just my .02
Stay healthy and safe.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's been a long time since I took a civil service test so...

Do you still get a choice of listing 3 departments where you are willing to take employment?

How does residency work when someone from another state takes an exam? Isn't there the requirement to live there "one year prior"?

How do you overcome this hurdle?


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm out of that loop, took my initial hire exam in 1986. From what I understand, in order to claim residency preference, a candidate still has to prove that he/she resided in that city/town for a full year prior to the examination date. 
As for the number of choices....no clue....used to be 3 and the "T" went in automatically. I don't believe that happens any longer.
I do know that if you are a non-resident and put the thriving cities of Boston, Cambridge, Somerville, and Worcester down as your choices......you just wasted your time, energy, and money!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sgt K said:


> I'm out of that loop, took my initial hire exam in 1986. From what I understand, in order to claim residency preference, a candidate still has to prove that he/she resided in that city/town for a full year prior to the examination date.
> As for the number of choices....no clue....used to be 3 and the "T" went in automatically. I don't believe that happens any longer.
> I do know that if you are a non-resident and put the thriving cities of Boston, Cambridge, Somerville, and Worcester down as your choices......you just wasted your time, energy, and money!


Yes, one full year prior to exam date. You are allowed to choose 3 towns/agencies in addition to your residence. MBTA is no longer automatic, you must select it as one of your choices. If you have no residency then you choose 4 towns/agencies. However, Boston did send cards to non-residents this year.


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

This is is my third summer working for a police department ( 6 months total at the time of the test) and I put it down, even though it was much less than your .44 of a point. I figure anything to separate myself from the pack will help out.


----------



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sgt K said:


> I'm out of that loop, took my initial hire exam in 1986. From what I understand, in order to claim residency preference, a candidate still has to prove that he/she resided in that city/town for a full year prior to the examination date.
> As for the number of choices....no clue....used to be 3 and the "T" went in automatically. I don't believe that happens any longer.
> I do know that if you are a non-resident and put the thriving cities of Boston, Cambridge, Somerville, and Worcester down as your choices......you just wasted your time, energy, and money!


damn. i put down somerville....figured busy city may be looking to hire. oh well! one spot waisted


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Once the list is established and posted on the CS site you can log on and edit your 3 or 4 agencies. Nothing wasted but the $75 for the exam....



Blivid316 said:


> damn. i put down somerville....figured busy city may be looking to hire. oh well! one spot waisted


----------



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

What kind of credit do you get for being EMT certified. Is it points or just better than a Civilian.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

I gotta believe that regardless of whether you've got 6 months or 6 years prior experience that any self respecting hiring authority would (test scores being equal) give the edge to the candidate with LE experience. I'm hoping that's the case for my own situation anyway.


----------



## CmassSgt (Jul 26, 2007)

On the appointment lists the scores are figured to whole numbers. So if the scores were like this:

Officer A 88.55
Officer B


----------



## CmassSgt (Jul 26, 2007)

On the appointment lists the scores are figured to whole numbers. So if the scores were like this:

Officer A 88.55
Officer B 87.01
Officer C 84.00
Officer D - You - 83.20

and you did not submit your experience you woultn't even get an interview.... but if you filled out your experience you would tie with Officer C and get an interview.... every little point helps.


----------

